# tenerife



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Could anyone tell me how the cost of living is in Santa Cruz in Tenerife? How much would an apartment cost there and how does the cost of living compare to other areas of Spain?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The cost of living in Santa Cruz is cheaper than the Iberian peninsular, the VAT is only 5%. However La Laguna not far from Santa Cruz, a tram ride, is cheaper still. Depending where and on what you require apartments can start from €350 monthly.

Google, Apartamentos para alquilar Tenerife

There are lots of responses


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Hepa said:


> The cost of living in Santa Cruz is cheaper than the Iberian peninsular, the VAT is only 5%. However La Laguna not far from Santa Cruz, a tram ride, is cheaper still. Depending where and on what you require apartments can start from €350 monthly.
> 
> Google, Apartamentos para alquilar Tenerife
> 
> There are lots of responses


Thanks. I am considering studying at a laguna university for 10 months. how much do you think I would need to get by for that amount of time and live a reasonable lifestyle (own flat, no car, no family to support)?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mike kelly said:


> Thanks. I am considering studying at a laguna university for 10 months. how much do you think I would need to get by for that amount of time and live a reasonable lifestyle (own flat, no car, no family to support)?


That is difficult for me to answer, living on the island of El Hierro and not having had to study for more years than I can remember. However I will say that it is far cheaper than England and probably the same applies to Ireland. 

We live here for about €800 a month, two of us, that is running a car and the expenses of two properties.

I think you should pose this question elsewhere, perhaps on the La Laguna page of Facebook.

One other thing if you do go take some warm clothes, La Laguna can get a bit chilly on Winter nights


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

mike kelly said:


> Thanks. I am considering studying at a laguna university for 10 months. how much do you think I would need to get by for that amount of time and live a reasonable lifestyle (own flat, no car, no family to support)?


Hi i am moving over to south Tenerife we have paid 450 euros[m] bills included for a one bed apartment. Just have to shop around. Good luck


----------

